# The Temptation to Breed a Wonderful Pet



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Thena is now enjoying a smooth recovery from her spay and gastropexy. So...why am I posting about breeding her?

Like many pet owners, I think my Thena is the best dog to ever walk the face of the earth. She is smart and obedient with great character and disposition, and is about as bonded to us as a canine can be. She is also beautiful, with an American show line face and a Czech working line coat and body. She is a neighborhood favorite, with many inquiring as to when she would have her first litter. Oh yes, the temptation was to find a male and have the fantasy litter of puppies. 

But wait...

What is in Thena's bloodlines? I am no genetic expert, neither Thena's parents nor the litter were in any way tested for health issues (to the best of my knowledge at least), and I have no way to even obtain the pedigrees of Thena's parents. What if we had 7 puppies with fear aggression? Joint disorders? Other health horrors?

Thena is purebred, but cannot be registered with any kennel club or other organization as her sire only has limited registration. Could we find suitable homes for up to 12 puppies without papers? Would we bring sweet puppies into the world for a future at the local GSD rescue, the humane society, or at the home of a cruel and abusive owner? Would beautiful puppies end up euthanized because of the overabundance of puppies and under abundance of good homes?

What if Thena had pregnancy and/or whelping issues? Would we know what to do? Would she survive? 

I understand the temptation to breed a wonderful dog. Nonetheless, if anyone reading this has the best pet ever and is considering a litter, please go visit your local GSD rescue and/or your local humane society. Look into the eyes of the beautiful and deserving animals who may never leave these shelters. Therein lies your answer.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Future GSD litters should come from great breeders who know what they're breeding for (and from). Imagine if everyone who had "the best dog ever" produced a litter? There's far too many so-so GSD being sold already from those that think they are breed worthy. Hopefully, the pendulum will swing back again one day, GSD will become far less popular and therefore, less profitable to breed.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

@WNGD, that is wisdom.


----------

